# chown, su, setgid...

## Elus

Witam. To mój pierwszy post na forum, prosze o wyrozumiałość (nie wiedziałem jak lepiej zatytułować wątek).

Jestem nowym użytkownikiem gentoo (przesiadka z ubuntu). Ale do rzeczy:

Chciałem utworzyć konto głównego użytkownika wzorem z ubuntu - dostęp niemal do wszystkich elementów, operacje "potencjalnie niebezpieczne" za pomocą sudo...

Tworząc konto użytkownika na etapie stawiania systemu dodałem go do wszystkich grup wymienionych w handbooku. Mimo to jednak użytkownik ten nie ma dostępu do systemu plików (poza /home). Przez to min. nie są widoczne partycje windowsowe, montowane automatycznie do folderów /mnt/[...] (dostęp mam tylko z roota).

Na domiar złego przed chwilą bawiłęm się chown-em i coś skopałem   :Sad:   Teraz nie moge przełączyć się na roota za pomocą su:

```
elus@localhost ~ $ su

Password:

setgid: Operacja niedozwolona
```

Jak trzeba dostarczyć jeszcze jakichś informacji to je tu zamieszczę. Proszę tylko pamiętać że jestem naprawdę początkujący   :Smile: 

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------

## maniek142

co do użytkowników to można ich dodawać przez menu kde i przypisać ich do poszczególnych grup: wheel, root, users itd. 

a co chown to nie wiem co namieszłeś bo sam też jestem początkujący

----------

## ilny

1. co do su zrob jeszcze raz http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/faq.xml#su

2.  *Elus wrote:*   

>   Przez to min. nie są widoczne partycje windowsowe, montowane automatycznie do folderów /mnt/[...] (dostęp mam tylko z roota).

  dodaj user w fstab powinno dzialac 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Elus

maniek142: nie używam KDE, tylko GNOME. I tu też mam możliwość graficznego zarządzania przynależnością użytkowników do określonych grup (w pewnym, ograniczonym stopniu).

Dodam jeszcze, że mój użytkownik należy między innymi do grupy wheel.

ilny: Zrobiłem jeszcze raz. Najpierw dałem:

```
userdel elus
```

a następnie:

```
useradd elus -m -G audio,cdrom,floppy,games,portage,usb,plugdev,video,wheel -s /bin/bash
```

Nic to jednak nie dało. Gdy już zaloguję sie jako elus, to nei mogę spowrotem zalogować się jako root:

```
elus@localhost ~ $ su

Password:

setgid: Operacja niedozwolona
```

Utworzyłem też nowego użytkownika (tomek). Na niego nie mogę sie wogóle zalogować:

```
localhost ~ # su tomek

Cannot execute /bin/bash: Permission denied
```

Jeśli chodzi o to co namieszałem przedtem z tym chown-em to dokładnie nie pamietam, ale chyba wstukałem w konsolę coś w stylu:

```
chown -R elus /
```

 po czym przerwałem po chwili kombinacją klawiszy Ctrl + C

Narobiłem syfu i teraz chcę to jakoś odkręcić. Sytuacja w której nie można przełączyć się z konta użytkownika na roota jest nieco irytująca   :Confused: 

Proszę o jakiekolwiek rozwiązanie, bo nie wiem co robić.

----------

## ilny

To polecenie chown w twoim wykonaniu rzeczywiscie nie bylo zbyt udane tak sie zastanawiam co cie podkusilo   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> chown -R, --recursive
> 
>               Operuje   rowniez   na   podkatalogach.   Rekurencyjnie  zmienia
> 
>               wlasciciela/grupe katalogow i ich zawartosci.
> ...

  Wydaje mi sie, ze bedzie trudno to odtworzyc,ja przynajmniej pomyslu na ta chwile nie mam   :Wink: 

----------

## Elus

 *ilny wrote:*   

> To polecenie chown w twoim wykonaniu rzeczywiscie nie bylo zbyt udane tak sie zastanawiam co cie podkusilo  

 

Tak, wiem. Teraz sto razy się zastanowię zanim coś wstukam w konsolę roota  :Smile: 

A informacje czemu to zrobiłem można wyłuskać z mojej pierwszej wypowiedzi - nie mam dostępu do systemu plików z poziomu użytkownika.

 *Quote:*   

> chown -R, --recursive
> 
>               Operuje   rowniez   na   podkatalogach.   Rekurencyjnie  zmienia
> 
>               wlasciciela/grupe katalogow i ich zawartosci.

 

Tak, teraz już wiem  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Wydaje mi sie, ze bedzie trudno to odtworzyc,ja przynajmniej pomyslu na ta chwile nie mam  

 

Hm... a może by tak 

```
chown -R root /
```

?

----------

## ilny

To wtedy bedziesz mial dostep do wszystkiego rowniez z root'a wiec na jedno wyjdzie   :Wink: 

Ps. Dostep do systemu plikow chyba powinno sie ustawiac w fstab,czyz nie ?   :Wink: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *Elus wrote:*   

> Na domiar złego przed chwilą bawiłęm się chown-em i coś skopałem    Teraz nie moge przełączyć się na roota za pomocą su:
> 
> ```
> elus@localhost ~ $ su
> 
> ...

 

Dobrze że Gentoo to nie zapałki

To czy jesteś początkujący czy nie, nie ma żdnego znaczenia. 

Poczytaj coś może na ten temat, po co są prawa do plików, po co są własciciele plików i katalogów.

Poza tym piszesz o sudo, a zmieniasz prawa, przecież po to sie sudo instaluje żeby praw nie ruszać.

I w ogule po ci ci użytkownik co moze wszystko, nie wystarczy mieć jednego roota, dla niektórych to i tak o jednego za dużo.

----------

## Elus

ilny: problem w tym że w fstabie miałem ustawione wszystko ok, mimo to system plików był dla użytkownika niewidoczny. 

Nie musze chyba tłumaczyć, że do wygodnego użytkowania system plików musi być widoczny dla usera (read-only). Czasem trzeba coś dostroić - ot choćby dodać do eclipse kolejne JRE z /opt.

Aktyn: Dzieki za dobre rady.

Ten wybryk z chown-em to był jakiś chwilowy moment niepoczytalności, nie wiedziałem że narobi takiego gówna. Myślałem że wiem co to prawa do plików, ale pewnie się myliłem. Nigdy nie pogardzę linkiem do dobrych informacji.

I nie, użytkownik który potencjalnie może wszystko to nie to samo co root. Nie wiem czy wiesz jak to jest zorganizowane np. w Ubuntu. Główny użytkownik, należący do większości grup. Swobodny dostęp niemal do wszytskiego (dźwieku, usb... system plików read-only), operacje potencjalnie niebezpieczne wymagają znajomości hasła (sudo).

Podoba mi się takie rozwiązanie. Ktoś kto usiadzie przy moim kompie (np. inny członek rodziny) nie wyrządzi zbytniej szkody nie znając hasła użytkownika. Ja zaś nie mam potrzeby ciągłego przełączania się na roota (np przy emergowaniu).

Wiem że narobiłem syfu. Ostatnimi czasy faktycznie więcej grzebię niż czytam. Proszę mnie jednak już nie dołować  :Wink: 

Naiwnie po prostu myślałem, że znajdzie się jakiś lokalny guru który pomoże mi to naprawić...

Gentoo chodzi u mnie już prawie miesiąc. I jestem z niego naprawde zadowolony. Szybki, niezawodny, dobrze udokumentowany. Jednak dostrojenie do swoich potrzeb wymaga nieco wysiłku, zwłaszcza dla takiego zwykłego klikacza jak ja. Ale nie narzekam. Jak będzie trzeba to jutro postawię system na nowo. Wreszcie się nauczę. Jakby mi tylko jakaś dobra dusza doradziła które elementy mogę pominąć żeby cały proces przyspieszyć to byłbym dozgonnie wdzięczny.

PS. piszę z konta roota - zalogowanie na konto jakiegokolwiek uzytkownika jest niemozliwe.

----------

## rzabcio

 *Elus wrote:*   

> Nie musze chyba tłumaczyć, że do wygodnego użytkowania system plików musi być widoczny dla usera (read-only). Czasem trzeba coś dostroić - ot choćby dodać do eclipse kolejne JRE z /opt.

  Z całym szacunkiem ale troszkę się zapędziłeś. Tego typu katalogi są dostępne dla wszystkich użytkowników. Wiem bo sam używam Eclipsa i często muszę przełączać między Javą 1.4.2 a 1.5.  :Smile: 

----------

## Elus

No właśnie, u mnie nie były...

Mniejsza o to. Teraz przez własną głupotę mam większe zmartwienia  :Smile: 

Dobranoc

----------

## Aktyn

 *Quote:*   

> Podoba mi się takie rozwiązanie. Ktoś kto usiadzie przy moim kompie (np. inny członek rodziny) nie wyrządzi zbytniej szkody nie znając hasła użytkownika. Ja zaś nie mam potrzeby ciągłego przełączania się na roota (np przy emergowaniu).

  co kto lubi.

 *Quote:*   

> PS. piszę z konta roota - zalogowanie na konto jakiegokolwiek uzytkownika jest niemozliwe.

 to wiele wyjaśnia

No i co do przyspieszenia, jak nie wiesz co robisz, to przygotuj sie na wszystko, najlepiej beckap systemu jak masz miejsce na osobnej partycji.

Jest wiele sposobów na mocne namieszanie w systemie, a odzyskanie go w idealnym stanie jest bardzo trudne albo czasochłonne.

Może przeemergowanie wszystkiego by pomogło, ale nie wiem:

```
emerge -e system
```

```
emerge -e world
```

----------

## piotruspan

pierwsze koty za płoty... postaw system na nowo ściśle wg. handbooka, teraz ze stage3 to już nie trwa zbyt długo

przynajmniej na początku nie kombinuj, nie próbuj przyśpieszać, zastanów się dwa razy zanim coś zrobisz z roota

jak coś będzie dla Ciebie niejasne to nie wstydź się zapytać, tu ludzie chętnie Ci pomogą jak widzą, że choć trochę starasz się myśleć i samodzielnie szukać informacji

----------

## Elus

Ok, mam wolny weekend, stawiam system na nowo. Ten temat mozna uznac za zakonczony (powinienem dac [SOLVED] do tematu?).

Tym razem nie chce niczego robic bez uprzedniego przemyslenia sprawy. W zwiazku z tym mam kilka pytan. Ale to juz w nowym watku...

Dzieki wszyskim.

----------

